#ubuntu-us-co 2013-01-07
<system76chick> Happy Monday!
<FunnyLookinHat> :D
<FunnyLookinHat> system76chick, I believe you and Cheri703 were hanging out over the weekend...  :)
<system76chick> Yes and now you get to meet miss Cheri today!
<joey> FunnyLookinHat: I'm guessing the system76chick is Austin
<joey> but I don't think I've met Cheri703 yet
<FunnyLookinHat> joey, system76chick = Emma - customer service for S76
<FunnyLookinHat> joey, Cheri703 is in the office right now - visiting from Ohio.
<FunnyLookinHat> We're trying to convince her to move here...  :)
<Cheri703> help me find a cheap place that allows multiple dogs and I will!
<Cheri703> (I got pinged ;) )
<joey> wow, I go to Linaro for 20 some odd months and the world changes. :-)
<joey> Cheri703: http://www.housinghelpers.com/   is the way to go
<Cheri703> nice, thanks :)
<joey> Cheri703: I used them when I moved here in 89
<Cheri703> ok, cool :)
<Cheri703> I selected a bunch of cities on housing helpers' site and it freaked out at me >_> I'll poke at it later on
#ubuntu-us-co 2013-01-11
<Snicers-Work> Ok, I have an issue, I am trying to apt-get update ubuntu 10.10 but it is at EOL and I get 404 not found errors.
